# Working for a moving company



## soxmuscle (Apr 30, 2008)

I worked for this college moving company last weekend and am required (to receive full pay) to do it again this weekend.

I drank a protein shake mid-day, my Size-On creatine during the course of the morning, and had free Mcdonalds breakfast around 10am and free Dominos pizza at around 3PM.

With that said, I thought I was taking the necessary precautions to avoid all out exhaustion but I apparently didn't.

My workouts have been shot all of this week because of how sore my back was from last weekend and while I'm fine with "messing up" a week here and there if it involves me raking in cash, I want to avoid that this weekend.

What do some of you blue-collar fellas do to be able to work out and work on a regular basis?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

It might sound stupid, but did you warmup and warmdown?


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a desk job now, but when i was a diesel mechanic on a ship this is what I did: I would workout before work; carry around a protein shaker with myloplex packets; toss in splashes of glutamin throughout my day; and sleep as many hours I could. Recovery will not be as good as most of us white collar folks but you'll be fine. I would suggest doing a 3-day split so you don't have to worry about getting up everyday to w/o.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 30, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> It might sound stupid, but did you warmup and warmdown?



I warmed up a bit, but I really didn't do much of a cool down.

I got out of bed, took a shower, stretched in the shower and then was moving around in the heat (how I usually warm-up) so as to get loose until the moment I began moving.

I didn't do much of a cool down because by the time 5pm rolled around, I was completely gassed.

What do you recommend I do following a grueling day like that?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 30, 2008)

joesmooth20 said:


> I have a desk job now, but when i was a diesel mechanic on a ship this is what I did: I would workout before work; carry around a protein shaker with myloplex packets; toss in splashes of glutamin throughout my day; and sleep as many hours I could. Recovery will not be as good as most of us white collar folks but you'll be fine. I would suggest doing a 3-day split so you don't have to worry about getting up everyday to w/o.



It's only a 2 weekend thing, so I don't need to change much...

Sleeping is a great thing, I'll have to get more this week.

Thanks!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I warmed up a bit, but I really didn't do much of a cool down.
> 
> I got out of bed, took a shower, stretched in the shower and then was moving around in the heat (how I usually warm-up) so as to get loose until the moment I began moving.
> 
> ...



A lot of ballistic stretching beforehand, and a lot of static stretching afterwards, lol.

Its a totally different kind of lifting though, so besides "get used to it" im not 100% sure anything will help.

Hmmm...


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 30, 2008)

I figured - it just sucks, because it's really throwing off my schedule right now and it's my last week in my gym here at school that I've fallen in love with.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 30, 2008)

I never thought lifting stuff would make such a difference if you're a lifter.

I used to work for an Architectural woodworking/millwork/casework company. During my first year, I would lug rough sawn lumber, usually 2-1/4" by 28" by 20 feet long, about sixty or so pieces per pallet, off of the truck, run it through the straight-line saw, then through the rip saw, planer, sander then on it went to the bench. Right after work, I'd go to the gym and work out. When we were riding horses, after this routine, I'd often go help by buddy out baling hay until dark. Let's see, 187 bales per wagon, sixty-five pounds a bale, four people throwing the stuff....I thought working *was* a warm-up.

Cowboy up, son....its all in your noggin'.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 30, 2008)

I work out in the morning, I would never make it to the gym after work.


----------



## Yanick (Apr 30, 2008)

Gaz hit it on the head. Its just a matter of getting used to it and since its a temporary you'll just have to suck it up. I work weddings for a video/photo company and it includes 16 hour days. Sometimes you get 3 jobs in a weekend which is 48hours in three days. It requires a little heavy lifting (loading light/sound equipment in and out of the truck 3x/shift) but its the hours that kill me. By the end of the wedding season i could pull that shift with my eyes closed, get little sleep before the shift and go out afterwards and still get up on monday to go to school. The first few jobs of the season you are completely shot down by the end, can't feel your feet, ankles, knees, hips, back and sore for days. Not much you can do but suck it up and do it as long as you feel the benefits (money) outweigh the negatives (soreness for days after).

God just thinking about it makes me glad i'll be done with all these shitty jobs by year's end. Then its on to 12 hour nursing shifts...yay! Atleast i'll be making great money and the consistency should allow me to build a tolerance to that schedule in a couple of months.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I worked for this college moving company last weekend and am required (to receive full pay) to do it again this weekend.
> 
> I drank a protein shake mid-day, my Size-On creatine during the course of the morning, and had free Mcdonalds breakfast around 10am and free Dominos pizza at around 3PM.
> 
> ...



why not just consider the days that you do this moving your work-out?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 1, 2008)

I am/did considering the days "work-outs," but I'm not exactly taking time off from the gym.  In other words, my DE Squat/Deadlift day last Thursday hindered my box carrying capabilities on Friday.  Thankfully, were working Saturday and Sunday this weekend so I can workout today, just do some cardio tomorrow, work the weekend and hit the weights again on Monday.

Thanks for the help guys.  I still would love to hear from some people who do blue-collar work for a living.. there are people out there who regularly are doing more work than I did last weekend and I could definitely feel it hurting my workouts...


----------



## Arnold (May 1, 2008)

oh, well I would advise taking time off, and probably laying off the deads and squats, moving furniture is very hard on the low back and you're risking an injury IMO.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 1, 2008)

The guys were all joking around about how I had such perfect form carrying the boxes as I really focus on getting down and driving with the legs when I pick them up.  

You are right though, pick up one box awkwardly and my back is fucked.


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2008)

Merkel.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/ironmagazine-articles/88998-too-tired-exercise.html.


----------



## johnfish (Aug 17, 2012)

*Please do daily  aerobatic workout with yoga*.


----------



## Swiper (Aug 17, 2012)

Sometimes when i get home from work i'll take a 20min. nap then hit the gym.  It helps.


----------



## squigader (Aug 19, 2012)

Some great advice here - also make sure that you're hydrated, it's easy to forget and affects you a lot more than you think.


----------

